# Smoke fluid



## mopac

Some how I have turned 4 good smoking locomotives into very
very light smokers. I think I have used too much fluid. Yes, the
floor layout is back. I missed it LOL. I have a bottle of Lionel
premium unscented and I have a bottle of Super Smoke classic
cedar scent. I have used both. Super Smoke bottle says 4 - 8
drops Do Not Overfill. I think I have drowned my smoke units.
I was afraid of burning the coil or wick up without enough fluid.
My 336 smoked good when I got it, the '48 302 I got from flyernut smoked really good, my 282 was smoking good, and a 302 I have smoked good. All have turned into poor smokers so
it is me LOL. The only thing I know to do is to run them awhile without adding any fluid till they start smoking better or they burn up coil and wick. They not smoking now so nothing lost.

Lets say you have a good smoker and you add 6-8 drops, how long should that last?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Mopac, I know even less than you and look to you as an expert. However, I read that if you fill the smoke unit with WD40 , let is sit for about an hour and then turn it upside down to drain for a day. It is suppose to clean the gunk and other residue off of the wire and wick. I have never tried it but I think that it may work. Good luck and it is good to see you back on the basement floor.:hah::hah::hah:


----------



## AmFlyer

I think you are not adding enough smoke fluid. There is little harm in overfilling a Gilbert piston driven unit, it might just make a mess. When smoke production on mine starts thinning out I add 10 to 12 drops.
The Lionel Flyer fan driven units are another matter. It is not good to overfill them, but they take A LOT more than 6-8 drops. On these I add around 12 drops, wait a minute then add another 12.
I use Super Smoke Original Cedar in all my engines.


----------



## cramden

Plus 1 on Super Smoke for me. I've tried Mega-Steam and ANORMAL1 but like Super Smoke cedar scent the best. I put in 10 drops if the engine has sat for any length of time and after running for a bit add sometimes up to 10 drops more. Never tried WD-40 BC, but have heard of others using it as you state.


----------



## mopac

I remember back in 1957 using those capsules of smoke fluid. When we ran out of them
dad would use 3 in 1 oil for smoke fluid. It worked. And that smoke unit lasted 66 years
putting out decent smoke.


Thanks for the WD40 info Broke. I have heard of a few squirts of CRC down the smoke stack.
LOL, I would have to let my CRC dry completely. Mine is flammable.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> I remember back in 1957 using those capsules of smoke fluid. When we ran out of them
> dad would use 3 in 1 oil for smoke fluid. It worked. And that smoke unit lasted 66 years
> putting out decent smoke.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the WD40 info Broke. I have heard of a few squirts of CRC down the smoke stack.
> LOL, I would have to let my CRC dry completely. Mine is flammable.


My 332 started acting up last week, and I started a thread on the poor smoke. I blasted a good shot of CRC down the stack, let it sit for awhile, and then turned it upside down for an hour. I added a few drops of fluid, put it on the tracks, got some smoke for about 20 seconds, and yanked out the smoke unit and put in a new one,lol..Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.. It was worth a try.....When I pulled the smoke unit apart, the wick was burned completely through...


----------



## mopac

Thanks flyernut. Yep, when they quit smoking there is a reason. If they put out any smoke
the coil is not broken so you think there is some hope. I doubt very many return to great smokers. That's funny you mentioned the shots of CRC. I did that to one this morning.
I will add some fluid and try it later today. As stated, my CRC is flammable. LOL. could be 
an interesting show.


----------



## mopac

The '48 302 was the one I gave 2 shots of CRC to. I just gave it a double dose of fluid
and lo and behold it is back to smoking like when I got it. Ran it for about 10 minutes and it is smoking plenty. Not like Broke's Hudson video but smoking good enough. I do not
know if it was the CRC or the double dose of fluid. I have given 336 2 shots of CRC and I will let it sit and let the CRC dry up and then give it a double dose of fluid and see what happens. 336 has not been putting any smoke out so it might not revive.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Thanks flyernut. Yep, when they quit smoking there is a reason. If they put out any smoke
> the coil is not broken so you think there is some hope. I doubt very many return to great smokers. That's funny you mentioned the shots of CRC. I did that to one this morning.
> I will add some fluid and try it later today. As stated, my CRC is flammable. LOL. could be
> an interesting show.


I can't remember if I put in a new smoke wick on your 302...If the original unit worked good i probably didn't.. I don't know,lol!!


----------



## mopac

Its working fine now. I bet you did put in a new rig. The CRC did not help 336.
Smoke unit is dead in the water.


----------



## AFnew2

*smoke*

Which CRC are you guys using? There are several


----------



## flyernut

AFnew2 said:


> Which CRC are you guys using? There are several


CRC Lectra-Motive cleaner, non-flammable, red can..


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

This is the kind.


flyernut said:


> CRC Lectra-Motive cleaner, non-flammable, red can..


----------



## flyernut

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> This is the kind.


You got it, bubba!!!


----------



## mopac

Here is my can of CRC. Its what Walmart had.









Sorry about the sideways can. Can't get rid of it.
Mine is plastic safe.


----------



## yd328

I am using the same can Mopac has. Interesting that the plastic safe can is flammable. :dunno:

Gary


----------



## AFnew2

*CRC - smoke*

Which CRC are you guys using? There are several types. 
2-26....electra clean....contact cleaner????


----------



## AFnew2

*CRC*

Got it....sorry bout double question....popped up late for some reason


----------

